# FR: ils se parlaient 15 minutes plus tard - temps



## spiderplant

Bonjour tout le monde,
I did look through many threads on the issue of the passé composé versus the imparfait, but I was not able to determine the best use for the following sentences.  Could you please tell me if this is correct. I've underlined the verbs in question.

D'habitude, Pauline et Marcel s'entendent très bien ensemble, mais ce matin-là, ils se sont brossé les dents en silence.  Mais ils ont vite oublié leur dispute et ils se parlaient 15 minutes plus tard.

Merci !


----------



## tilt

Well, both sentences sound fine to me.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonsoir.
Moi, j'aurais mis trois fois le passé simple.
Pour la simple raison qu'il s'agit de trois événements *successifs*.
La longueur des événements n'intervient jamais dans le choix du temps s'il n'y a pas deux événements qui se chevauchent.


----------



## tilt

Là n'est pas la question, à mon avis.

Le choix entre passé simple et passé composé relève du style uniquement selon moi, et je trouve que le passé simple donnerait à ce texte une dimension littéraire qui ne se justifie pas. Le passé composé est beaucoup plus vivant.

Quant à l'imparfait, il ne désignent pas le simple fait d'échanger quelques mots, mais de revenir à suffisamment de complicité pour s'adresser à nouveau la parole, comme avant leur dispute. Cette notion d'habitude retrouvée serait totalement omise avec les autres temps.


----------



## newg

> D'habitude, Pauline et Marcel s'entendent très bien ensemble, mais ce matin-là, ils se sont brossés les dents en silence. Mais ils ont vite oublié leur dispute et ils se parlaient 15 minutes plus tard


 
Je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi mais j'aurais tendance à dire "... et ils se parlèrent 15 minutes plus tard".

L'imparfait sonne faux pour moi


----------



## tilt

Ça ne te dérange pas de mélanger passé composé et passé simple dans un même texte, et pire, dans une même phrase ? 
Si vraiment l'imparfait devait être enlevé, alors je ne verrais que le passé composé pour le remplacer.

Puisqu'on est dans le forum Français/Anglais, je vais me permettre de demander à Spiderplant quelle serait la version anglaise de son texte.
Il me semble que ça nous éclairera sur le sens qu'il a voulu donner à sa phrase, selon que ce sera _they talked _ou _they were talking_.


----------



## Fred_C

tilt said:


> Là n'est pas la question, à mon avis.


Là n'est pas la question, en effet.
Je parlais de la différence entre imparfait et passé simple, et je voulais dire que l'imparfait n'a pas lieu d'être dans "ils se parlaient 15 minutes après".
Puisqu'il s'agit de trois événements successifs, il faut mettre trois fois le passé simple, ou trois fois le passé composé.

On le trouve parfois dans le style de certains auteurs,
et c'est exactement l'emploi discuté ici : FR: imparfait de narration, narratif, historique - imparfait employé au lieu du passé composé

Mais c'est un emploi tout à fait facultatif,
et en première étape d'apprentissage pour un étranger qui apprend les temps du passé français, il peut être nuisible de confondre cet emploi avec un emploi obligatoire de l'imparfait.


----------



## tilt

Fred_C said:


> Là n'est pas la question, en effet.
> Je parlais de la différence entre imparfait et passé simple, et je voulais dire que l'imparfait n'a pas lieu d'être dans "ils se parlaient 15 minutes après".
> Puisqu'il s'agit de trois événements successifs, il faut mettre trois fois le passé simple, ou trois fois le passé composé.


Tu ne tiens pas compte de ce que j'ai expliqué dans mon dernier message.
Je peux me tromper quand au sens que Spiderplant a voulu donner à sa phrase, mais si j'ai bien compris son intention, seul l'imparfait convient ici.

La langue de se résume pas à une série de règles à appliquer servilement, le sens du texte dicte lui aussi certains choix.


----------



## Fred_C

tilt said:


> Tu ne tiens pas compte de ce que j'ai expliqué dans mon dernier message.


C'est à dire que je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec ta justification de l'imparfait.
Pour moi, trois fois le passé simple, ça marche très bien, et c'est logique.
Trois fois le passé composé, ça fonctionne moins bien, mais c'est parce la différence entre le passé composé et le passé simple, n'est pas uniquement stylistique, elle est aussi aspectuelle, même si c'est un sujet très rarement discuté.

Bien sûr que le sens du texte est ce qui conduit à choisir le bon temps. Quand je parle de trois événements consécutifs, il n'y a que le sens du texte qui permette de savoir si les événements sont consécutifs ou s'ils se chevauchent.

Ce que je propose :
Soit : 

D'habitude, Pauline et Marcel s'entendent très bien ensemble, mais ce matin-là, ils *se sont brossé* les dents en silence. Mais ils *ont vite oubl*ié leur dispute et ils* ont recommencé* à se parler 15 minutes plus tard.
Soit :
D'habitude, Pauline et Marcel s'entendent très bien ensemble, mais ce matin-là, ils se *brossèrent* les dents en silence. Mais ils *oublièrent* vite leur dispute et ils se *parlèrent* à nouveau 15 minutes plus tard.


----------



## Chimel

spiderplant said:


> D'habitude, Pauline et Marcel s'entendent très bien ensemble, mais ce matin-là, ils se sont brossé les dents en silence. Mais ils ont vite oublié leur dispute et ils se parlaient 15 minutes plus tard.


Le premier temps doit certainement être un passé composé (ou un passé simple, selon le choix stylistique et le niveau de langue, voir plus haut).

Pour le deuxième, le passé composé (ou le passé simple) se justifierait aussi, selon moi, et je comprends très bien que cela puisse être le choix naturel d'un non-francophone appliquant les règles qu'il a apprises. "... et ils se sont parlé 15 minutes plus tard" donne une simple information dans la succession de ces trois actions.

Mais si on veut donner une certaine "couleur" à la phrase, on opterait pour l'imparfait, comme vous l'avez judicieusement fait à mon avis, en ajoutant cependant un mot comme "déjà":
"... et ils se parlaient déjà 15 minutes plus tard", "... et 15 minutes plus tard, ils se parlaient déjà".

Il y a là un effet difficile à expliquer (j'y renonce d'ailleurs...) mais que vous sentez sans doute si vous avez une bonne pratique du français.


----------



## spiderplant

I understand that a translation of my original phrase is needed.  

"Usually Pauline and Marcel get along very well, but that morning they brushed their teeth in silence.  But they quickly forget their dispute and spoke/were speaking to one another 15 minutes later."

Unfortunately this is an exercise for a French class and so there is no English translation. 

Thank you everyone for your interest in this for I have found choosing between the imparfait and the passé composé to be a continual challenge.


----------



## tilt

Well, since there's not a single English version, it's difficult to decide.

I keep saying that _imparfait _is a valid option, which carries a different meaning than _passé composé_, just like _spoke _and _were speaking _in English.
_Ils se sont parlé 15 minutes après _-> they waited for 15 minutes before speaking
_Ils se parlaient 15 minutes après _-> 15 minutes later, they were speaking (they may have started speaking before, it's not said. This tense only describes the situation as it was 15 minutes later, to illustrate that they didn't wait for long before speaking again. Chimel's suggestion for adding _déjà _just emphasizes this aspect).

That said, I must admit that because it is an exercise, which doesn't provide any context, preferring _passé composé _might be wiser.
But if you take your class with a teacher, it would be worthy speaking about this with him/her.


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> _Ils se sont parlé 15 minutes après _-> they waited for 15 minutes before speaking
> _Ils se parlaient 15 minutes après _-> 15 minutes later, they were speaking (they may have started speaking before, it's not said. This tense only describes the situation as it was 15 minutes later, to illustrate that they didn't wait for long before speaking again. Chimel's suggestion for adding _déjà _just emphasizes this aspect).


This is a very good and very clear explanation, I totally agree with you, Tilt !

Spiderplant, do I understand that you created the sentence just for the sake of an exercise on passé composé and imparfait? If this is so, you might change it a little bit to avoid any confusion and to have a clearer opposition between the two tenses, f.i.:

_D'habitude, Pauline et Marcel s'entendent très bien ensemble, mais ce matin-là, ils se sont brossé les dents en silence. Mais ils ont vite oublié leur dispute et 15 minutes plus tard ils n'en parlaient déjà plus._
(here, you would definitely have an imparfait, no doubt about it: "ils n'en ont déjà plus parlé" is just wrong)


----------



## tilt

If this exercise is a set sentence with blank spaces left for the verbs, Spiderplant won't rephrase anything.


----------



## Fred_C

tilt said:


> _Ils se sont parlé 15 minutes après _-> they waited for 15 minutes before speaking
> _Ils se parlaient 15 minutes après _-> 15 minutes later, they were speaking (they may have started speaking before, it's not said. This tense only describes the situation as it was 15 minutes later, to illustrate that they didn't wait for long before speaking again. Chimel's suggestion for adding _déjà _just emphasizes this aspect).


 
Je dois reconnaître que vous aviez raison.
Dans ce cas, l'imparfait est justifié parce qu'il décrit une action plus longue que l'instant ponctuel (et contenu dedans) décrit comme un certain instant situé quinze minutes plus tard. 
A la date de cet instant (plus court, et contenu), ils se parlaient à nouveau (plus long, et contenant).


----------

